# Six String Stinger



## AK7IN (Aug 29, 2019)

No sound and the led brightness fluctuates with the turning  of the volume pot.
Somebody please help.


----------



## Robert (Aug 29, 2019)

Can you post a pic of your build?


----------



## AK7IN (Aug 29, 2019)

I think I found the problem.  I disconnected the pcb from the foot switch and hooked the pcb up to my test box and it works. The foot switch was soldered to a 3dpt breakout board so it seems the problem was the foot switch or the breakout board.
Thanks for replying.


----------



## mehfuzhoss (Sep 19, 2019)

i have sound when bypassed. no sound when turned on. any help plz. does anyone have the schematic with the actual volts on it ? any suggestion! build pics attached.


----------



## ThinAir (Sep 23, 2019)

When I have had this issue where the pedal passes signal in bypass but is dead when "switched on", it has usually been a faulty or miswired footswitch - those things don't tolerate soldering heat all too well.  I try to minimize dwell time when soldering footswitches and also give them a chance to cool down a minute or so between soldering each of the 9 lugs.  It's usually a bad sign that you've likely killed it when you're soldering the footswitch lugs and they start moving around on you. I've learned that one the hard way more than a few times...




mehfuzhoss said:


> i have sound when bypassed. no sound when turned on. any help plz. does anyone have the schematic with the actual volts on it ? any suggestion! build pics attached.


----------



## mehfuzhoss (Oct 17, 2019)

Hello,

i have a 6 pin footswitch. can you help me wire it  

Thanks.


----------

